# Best All Purpose Bug Out Bag Soap



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

We have beaten a lot of bug out bag info to a pulp here!!! I do have a question I think will spawn a lot of discussion.

If you had to take one soap with you for what could be a long term bug out, what "all purpose soap" would you pack? Is it bar or liquid soap? This soap should do all of your body cleaning and other all purpose cleaning. This soap should clean clothes and cooking equipment and yourself. It doesn't need to do all these things well but do a passable job of cleaning for health and safety.

We will leave: Antiseptic soaps out of this post as I think we all have some antibacterial soap as part of our First Aid Preps or we should have.

We will also leave out soaps for infants and young children whose cleaning needs are far differa nt than for adults.

Let's hear what you think would be the Best all purpose Bug Out Bag Soap.


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

just real soap, lard/tallow and lye

it can be used for all cleaning purposes i have had to contend with
it will handle heat needs no special packaging 
you can make it yourself because i think its getting hard to buy in stores
everything is get in your eyes safe and smells like??? to much perfume and
stuff in them

also since i started using just real soap again i dont have the problem of
cracked skin in my hands and feet like i used to get with modern soaps


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

fels naptha
or home made lye


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

beaglebiz said:


> fels naptha
> or home made lye


You beat me to it. That's what I was going to say. 

Fels Naptha is about the best commercial all purpose soap available, but home made lye soap is the very best. Both can be shaved and turned into a liquid for shampoo, dishes, etc. The bars can be used for bathing & laundry spot cleaner (shaved for general laundry).


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I was also gonna suggest Fels Naptha. We used this for everything in Scouts. One of the few soaps around that will remove poison ivy oil.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Ivory bar soap right now

When my next order comes in, change to Fels Naptha.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I've been using Zote...it was very cheap at salvage store...and it works well for hand soap and farm type stains...from blood to oil to poo...on clothes


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

my homemade goats milk soap-- we keep logs of it


----------



## coehorn (Jul 29, 2009)

Found this at wikipedia for Fels-Naptha:


Health Considerations

While sometimes also sold next to personal-care body soaps it should not be used as an overall body soap or regular laundry additive since it contains Stoddard solvent, a skin and eye irritant.

According to the "Chronic Health Effects" section of the National Institutes of Health's MSDS for Fels Naptha:

Chronic toxicity testing has not been conducted on this product. However, the following effects have been reported on one of the product's components. Stoddard solvent: Repeated or prolonged exposure to high concentrations has resulted in upper respiratory tract irritation, central and peripheral nervous system effects, and possibly hematopoetic, liver and kidney effects.

Stoddard solvent is another name for mineral spirits, which are, like petroleum distillates, a mixture of multiple chemicals made from petroleum. Exposure to Stoddard solvent in the air can affect your nervous system and cause dizziness, headaches, or a prolonged reaction time. It can also cause eye, skin, or throat irritation[2].


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

all right! if it good enough to have an msds,,,its good enough for me...i'll look for it tomarrow.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I don't have soap in my BOB. I have laundry soap and dish soap in the truck (which I consider my BOB). We have quite a bit of goat milk soap here in the house.


----------



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

Dr. Bronners peppermint liquid soap. You can use it for almost anything. It smells great too.


----------



## FreightTrain (Nov 5, 2005)

dr bronners peppermint soap


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

Ive always been partial to Kirks castille soap which is about as close to home built soaps as a person can get in a commercial environment.....

Dr Bronners is what a lot of backpackers use in different flavors though I still prefer the bar of Kirks...... easy to carry and lasts a long time the way i use a bar.......;-Ã

William
Idaho


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Ivory soap bars, cheap with no perfumes.


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

Ivory--its great for everything and won't irritate most people.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

I love Dr. Bronners. I would never use Fels Napha on my body or dishes, its laundry soap!


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Ivory cheap bar soap.
Floats, (river bath), shaved, works on most everything.
Have had a cut down bar in my mountain man possibles bag for cleaning the muzzle loaders.


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

Cabin Fever said:


> I was also gonna suggest Fels Naptha. We used this for everything in Scouts. One of the few soaps around that will remove poison ivy oil.


Yes! Our oldest DS was terribly allergic to poison ivy. His pediatricioan gave us this advice. 

The trick is to wash with *cool *water and Fels Naptha after exposure. Washing the skin with warm water opens the pores to the poison oils.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I also like Dr Bronners and ivory.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

wasn't there some study that antibacterial in soap was overkill? or not actually very effective? I mean, soap is a mechanical dirt remover, used with plenty of clean water it is very effective for REMOVING germs. If you want to KILL germs you should use soemthing like alcohol or neosporin etc--the stuff needs to in contact with the surface longer than washing with soap and water would effect. 

Why would babies and young children need anything different?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

Burt's Bees makes a soap that also has a bug repellant in it. I'd take that one as ai HATE bugs-skeeters especially.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Betty Jean said:


> Yes! Our oldest DS was terribly allergic to poison ivy. His pediatricioan gave us this advice.
> 
> The trick is to wash with *cool *water and Fels Naptha after exposure. Washing the skin with warm water opens the pores to the poison oils.


Yep, we used Fels Naptha everyday for two weeks straight for washing ourselves in a cool Northern Minnesota lake.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I have Dr Broners in my BOB right now =- along with liquid dish soap. But the Fels Naptha sounds good too - and in bar form!


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

I've not tried the Dr. Bonnors...worth a shot. Anyone know of any chains that carry it?

Fels Naptha is good to carry (actually I was carrying about a quarter of a bar) because it will remove just about anything. Not thinking too much of the body and I would never use it on private parts, but if you're trekking it is great for clothes, poison ivy or other contaminants you could wind up getting into. I actually have a pack of wipes specifically for a wipe down bath that are scent free because the last thing I want if I'm bugging out somewhere and scared is to let smelling like flowers give me away. I'd probably stay pretty dirty so my super-white skin wouldn't be so darn reflective.

Right now I have ivory but honestly, I'd be hesitant to use it if I had to remain concealed because it has a pleasant and very distinctive scent.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I want to thank all of you for your advice for Bug Out Bag Soap.

Many condtions may dictate what soap you pack. The location of your Bug Out destination will no doubt help you decide what you will need. If you are going to a family members home well away from the place you live now you may have different needs. Perhaps all we need to do is get there. That in itself may be a more of a challenge than we expect. If your Bug Out place is far removed from large populations and you are secluded you are indeed fortunate.

If you plan to head out to the woods Dr. Bronner's Soap could cause you several problems. Many states, including NJ, have a lot of bear problems. Bears can smell at incredible distances. We are talking miles. Dr. B's soap will certainly draw unwanted visitors. 

When I backpacked we tried to limit "smellables". Besides food, deoderant; DR. B's soap; suntan lotions; toothpaste and even camera film are all highly smellable and should be limited. Putting these in plastic bags will not stop the bears from smelling these items. At Philmont National Scout Ranch a bear tore the heavy wood door off a cabin looking for food. The bear ate many packages of the cleansing tablets used to sanitize cookwear and dishes. Why would a bear do that? Ask the bear. On one of the Discovery or History Channel shows about bears the question was asked why bears bit into canned food. The researcher said the bear can smell the scent of food on the labels from when it was canned.

I received a lot of good info here and I want to thank you all again. If anyone has more to add please post it. NJ Rich :bow:


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

My all around, if I had to choose only one for a BOB, it would be Ivory, too.

Tip: When you buy soap, take it out of the wrapper and let it dry. Put it in a basket or such in the bathroom, in your socks drawer, or any similar place. Forget about it for a few months. Save the wrapers, if you like. 

Freshly made bar soap is very soft. Thus, you use a lot more than what's actually needed to wash up yourself, your clothing etc. Letting it dry lets you get the benefits of the soap without using so much each time.

Another plus, is that the scents that are in most soaps will gradually disappear. 

FWIW, I have a bar of Dial in my shop that's been there a couple of years. I don't have water in my shop during the winter, so no hand washing. The bar is so old that it has cracks from being dried out so much. Yet, it still provides a decent lather when I use it to wash my hands.

Just bought 20 bars of Dial at Sam's Club for $7.13. Those will come out of the wrappers and be stored in a basket on a closet shelf. I probably won't wrap those again. Just get another bar, as needed.

Lee


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

dr bronners peppermint also FEELS very invigorating, a cool tingly feeling  It's also kinda fun to read the bottle while you're marinating in a hot shower


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

*I meant to write this before. :doh:* 

I have backpacked in New Mexico and in the northeast. I usually carried Campsuds. It is a liquid soap that will clean your body, clothes, cookwear and eating utensils. It works in: hot, cold, hard and soft water and saltwater. It comes on a tough plastic bottle with a dispenser spout for easy opening and closing. A little goes a long way. It rinses with less water than many other soaps need to rinse properly.

It is available at the following sites: Bass Pro Shops; REI; Campmor and most stores selling hunting and backpacking equipment. An 8 ounce bottle costs $4.79 at BPS. It is "biodegradeable". I used less than a 4 ounce bottle for ten days in the Sangre de Cristo Mountains, NM. Anything that smells different to a bear will cause them to investigate your camp site. Dr. Bronner's is just "too smelly" for my likes. To each his or her own likes or dislikes. I want to try Castile Soap. Does it work well in hard or soft water????

Do a Google search for Campsuds. NJ Rich :cowboy:


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

Dr. Bronners.... the "baby" unscented or the peppermint. Would also get a bar of it incase the liquid one leaked out.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

homemade lard/lye soap. Possibly the pure castille version of oliveoil/lye. we have both. 

I also have "campsuds" in the car and in the teardrop. Even after it gets frozen, it works as well as ever. One of the few things that will wash laundry, hands, face, dishes, and is still good on hair...and it has no scent.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

If I could only take one type of soap with me, it would be liquid Dawn. It cuts grease, goes a long way for cleaning hair, body, pots and pans or whatever.

If I had to pick a body bar it would be gold Dial or Ivory. But why pick a body bar when a container of liquid could handle baths and dishes both?


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

I would bring a homemade salt bar....They last forever well months, and can handle getting wet and repackaged, they are hard enough to go at clothes if needed. Having the extra salt in the lather will help clean/exfoliate very dirty hands, and I know from personal experience that it will even remove skunk odours from the dog.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

canadiangirl said:


> I would bring a homemade salt bar....They last forever well months, and can handle getting wet and repackaged, they are hard enough to go at clothes if needed. Having the extra salt in the lather will help clean/exfoliate very dirty hands, and I know from personal experience that it will even remove skunk odours from the dog.


I've never heard of a salt bar of soap. If you make your own, could you give recipe or some instructions?

Thanks, Angie


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

It's a high % bar of coconut oil (90-95) the balance in a soft oil of choice. Liquid can be water or milk, I use goat's milk, coconut milk is nice too. Salt is added at trace, amount equal to the weight of the oils in your recipe. Pour into molds. I hot process mine in a low temp oven and they must be cut while still warm or you will need a band saw, they are like a brick. Probably a search on the soap making forum would pull something up too. Sometimes they are called Danish Spa Bars. 
HTH Terri


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

NJ Rich said:


> * I want to try Castile Soap. Does it work well in hard or soft water????
> NJ Rich :cowboy:*


*

castile soap works fine in hard water , or in soft 


it would be my choice , wife makes bar soap but hers are olive oil soap and it tends to not be the hardest bar so using it and puting it back in a pack it would probably turn to mush. maybe as we try differnt recipies i will find one that is harder and lasts better*


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Big Lots has consistantly carried old school bars of white Dial SOAP...not detergent or "beautybars". It's a smaller bar, mild ( I 'm allergic to most everything-not this!) and doesn't get gooey in the shower. It's a three bar pkg for $1.00. I have gobs stocked up.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

The only local store where I found Castile Soap was "out of stock" yesterday.

I am going to Big Lots today. I'll look for the Dial Soap. 

Thanks secretcreek........ NJ Rich :cowboy:


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Michele of MI said:


> Dr. Bronners peppermint liquid soap. You can use it for almost anything. It smells great too.


I found some last week at Target - they have big bottles (including an unscented), and some bars. It is in the make-up and brushes aisle. But I found a box with a bottle, a bar, and some lotion in it on clearance for 75% off! Christmas cast-off I think :goodjob:


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I used to like Dr. Bronner's and I still use the peppermint in the summer after a day of work, but my soap of choice has become Mrs. Meyers.
The company makes home cleaning products, all green etc.. but the bar soap! Oh my.
I shave it for my laundry soap now instead of the Bronner's bars. It is bigger and harder and lasts longer and my clothes are very clean.
I wash my hair with it and myself. I love the way my hair feels and my skin. And one bar lasts darn near forever!! Best soap ever! 
And not too smelly or overly perfumed.
I love Mrs. Meyers!


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Chickenista - where do you get Mrs. Meyers soap, and can you get unscented?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I get it at my local natural foods place. But it is not with the soaps, it is with the cleaning stuff.
Or here it is online.
http://www.mrsmeyers.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductId=b1ab8f9c-e783-449d-9768-b8a21f2be339

Worth every penny because 1 bar lasts me MONTHS in the shower. 
The scent is very mild and does not linger on the skin and is not really lavender.. it just smells clean.
Truly great on hair. I follow with a vinegar rinse and it is great on clothes too.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I keep a bar of home made lemongrass in my bags. I like the lemongrass since it works fairly well on the body, hair and dishes. I usually swap my soaps out every 6 months when I change the food and clothing in the bags, and make sure that nothing has been removed. 

A couple of times we've been places (usually parks) that had no soap in the bathrooms I've had to pull mine out of the bag. 

Dawn


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

chickenista said:


> Worth every penny because 1 bar lasts me MONTHS in the shower.


The "secret" to making almost any bar soap last longer is to take it out of the wrapper and let it dry out before using it. Within reason, the longer it dries, the harder it will become. That drying doesn't cause it to lose it's effectiveness. 

Believe I mentioned it earlier, I have a bar of handsoap in my shop that's been in the soap dish for several years. It's dried out so much, there are cracks in the bar. Yet, it still does a good job of cleaning my hands when I use it. Just don't see a lot of lather, which IMHO, means that I'm using more soap than what I actually need. Only a small amout of soap is needed to break the surface tension of water. (Makes water wetter, thus a better solvent. Hope that makes sense.)

Lee


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

NJ Rich: my son hiked Philmont, what an amazing experience for him (and his family during training)! I would also vote for Campsuds just because one item is good for so many uses.

My all-time favorite soap is Castile. I found Castile liquid hand soap and shampoo at Lehman's and stock up everytime I make the trip now. It definitely has a fragrance, but instead of "perfumey", it smells very clean. Love that stuff. Castile bars make a very good second choice.


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

chickenista said:


> I get it at my local natural foods place. But it is not with the soaps, it is with the cleaning stuff.
> Or here it is online.
> http://www.mrsmeyers.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductId=b1ab8f9c-e783-449d-9768-b8a21f2be339
> 
> ...


Thank you! Once I looked at the label, I realized I saw some on clearance at Target the other day. I'll have to look closer next time I'm in.


----------

